# A few conduits



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well this


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

wow where is this at


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*A few more this week*

gee what happen ?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Impressive! Looks like it will be filled with concrete? Ashame it won't be seen


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

yes i know you are a brother central floridan just wanted to know:thumbsup:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

ampman said:


> yes i know you are a brother central floridan just wanted to know:thumbsup:



Well Ampman its the new job downtown .


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anybody ever cry out "AYE WAY...twisted my ankle!"


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Does anybody ever cry out "AYE WAY...twisted my ankle!"


Well you walk the rebar no# 5 theres 12 inch square matt opening on top 6 foot down so if you fall well do the math .


----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

Awwww you forgot to lay the one 2 inch beside the 4 inch in the one pic. Such a rookie mistake :laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool.... what kind of building is this going to be..? My feet hurt just looking at it... but its pretty impressive work. What do you guys use to bend the smaller stuff..? hot bends or box? im assuming you use a big hot box for the bigger stuff..?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I can see were the gear room will sit. I like doing that kind of work.
I know it is not your department, but, no caps on the rebar? Safety man have the week off?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

drsparky said:


> I can see were the gear room will sit. I like doing that kind of work.
> I know it is not your department, but, no caps on the rebar? Safety man have the week off?


Well in fact it is our job to report it to the safety director on site but if its side ways rebar it does not need a cap . We note it on our safety report then when someone gets hurt its there ball game with OSHA.

The rebar sticking up is over our heads higher then matt . 

But yes there is some areas that need caps in the heat of work this is a problem you can bitch but also get bitched at so its a two way street i like to work so i know when to fold and know when to hold .

Good point ive never did a job that was not 100 percent yet .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Does anybody ever cry out "AYE WAY...twisted my ankle!"


You have to tie your boots extra tight doing that type of work,no matter what you do your feet and legs take a beating.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well Ampman its the new job downtown .


DPPAC sorry i don't get downtown that much anymore


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That there is pretty darn cool. Nice job.


----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just me or are the pics gone? I was gonna show the guys at work


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

swissmiss177 said:


> Just me or are the pics gone? I was gonna show the guys at work


Looks like Piperunner pulled them down


----------

